# Poseidon on vacation



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

We just returned from our vacation at Smith Mountain Lake here in VA. Poseidon didn't go in the lake, no way no how. He doesn't even like walking on dewy morning grass, the lake was out of the question.

Hey, where are we?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

Poseiden looks like one happy camper on vacation. One of my Jack Russell's loves the water and the other one of even go near.

Hope you had fun, good to have you back!


----------



## Kalina174 (Jul 15, 2008)

He is absolutely beautiful! He seems like a real sweetheart.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

He really is, he's such a good boy. He's a neighborhood favorite with the local kids, they just adore him. The youngest call him "Simon" though, it's pretty cute.

He doesn't look or act his age (approximately 12, though could be a year or two older). He did have two biopsies this month though, one on a large lump in his ear and another on his left foreleg. Both are benign.


----------



## LuvsDogs (Jul 16, 2008)

He's beautiful. So glad to hear his lumps were benign.


----------

